# الاستخلاص المدعم ( المعزز ) للنفط



## رشيد الخولي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

طرق إنتاج النفط:
يتم إنتاج النفط من المكمنReservoir في البداية عن طريق الاستفادة من الطاقة الكامنة والتي يكون مصدرها على عدة أشكال: 
1- نظام الدفع المائي. 
2- نظام الدفع الغازي. 
3- نظام الدفع المرن. 
4- الإنتاج بفعل الثقالة الأرضية. Gravity system
5- نظام الدفع بفعل الغاز المنحل وهذا ما يعرف بالاستثمار الطبيعي أو الأولي للمكمن. 
وقد يجتمع أكثر من نظام في آن واحد، ومهما كان نظام الدفع فإن هذه الطاقة تدفع موائع الطبقة إلى قاع البئر ومن ثم إلى السطح وهذا ما يحصل في قترة الإنتاج الذاتي. 
ولكن مع استمرار الإنتاج من المكمن يتناقص الضغط الطبقي بشكل تدريجي وتنخفض الطاقة الكامنة لقيم أقل من الطاقة اللازمة لإيصال النفط إلى السطح، ويصل النفط إلى مستوى معين داخل البئر، عندئذٍ نلجأ إلى استخدام الإنتاج الميكانيكيMechanical Produiction وهكذا يمكن أن نبدأ بطريقة الرفع الغازي مباشرة إذ أن الضغط الطبقي لا يزال مرتفع نسبياً، وعندما تصبح هذه الطريقة غير اقتصادية (استهلاك نوعي كبير للغاز) تلجأ إلى الإنتاج بالضخ وذلك بتركيب مضخة مناسبة للبئر والسائل المنتج ويبقى الوضع هكذا حتى تضعف الطاقة الكامنة وتصبح غير قادرة على دفع النفط إلى قاع البئر (لا تتجاوز كمية النفط المنتج حتى هذه اللحظة % 30-20 من احتياطي الطبقة) عندها نلجأ إلى طرق الإنتاج المدعم أي طريقة المحافظة على الضغط الطبقي وزيادة المردود النفطي Oil Recovery والتي من شأنها تحسين المؤشرات التكنولوجية والاقتصادية لاستثمار المكمن. 
و سنشرح بداية طريقة من طرق الاستخلاص المدعم و هي :
الطرق الحرارية والكيميائية:
كما هو معروف أن مردود الطبقات النفطية لا يتجاوز ( 40 – 50 )% من المحتوى الأساسي للطبقة.
العوامل المؤثرة على عامل المردود النفطي:
هناك مجموعة من العوامل تؤدي إلى احتجاز النفط ضمن الطبقة النفطية وهي:
1-	النفط المحجوز في الطبقات الرقيقة في الآبار غير المفتوحة بين الثقوب.
2-	مهما طبقنا من طرق وتقنيات فإن عملية الإزاحة للنفط لا يمكن أن تشمل كافة النطاقات حيث أن النفط المتبقي في المناطق التي لا تشملها جبهة الإزاحة بسبب عدم تجانس الصخور وعدم تجانس جبهة الإزاحة والمياه سوف تمر وتطرد النفط من الأماكن الأكثر نفوذية ويعتبر ممر أسهل للمياه وتعتبر جبهة الإزاحة غير متجانسة.
3-	النفط المتبقي خلف جبهة الإزاحة نتيجة القوى الشعرية وهنالك إضافات للمياه تساعد في دخول المياه في هذه القنوات.
بشكل عام و بالعلاقة مع هذه الأسباب فإن عامل المردود النفطي يعطي بالعلاقة:
η = η1. η2. η3 
η1 : معامل يأخذ بعين الاعتبار أبعاد المجال المفتوح من الطبقة.
η2 : معامل يأخذ بعين الاعتبار درجة سيطرة أو شمولية عامل الإزاحة ( مائع الإزاحة) في منطقة تقدمه لجميع النطاقات.
η3 : معامل يحدد تجريبياً من خلال تجارب على العينات الاسطوانية باستخدام نفس مائع الإزاحة المستخدم في الطبقة.
η1 = V1/V2 
V1 :هو حجم الطبقة المشبعة بالنفط والمخترقة من البئر ( إما طبقة مخترقة من البئر لكن معزولة أو أن الطبقة ليست مخترقة بشكل كامل ومجموع الحالتين هو V1 ).
V2 : حجم الطبقة الكلي.
η 2= V3/V4 
V3 : الحجم الحقيقي من أجزاء الطبقة المنتجة الخاضعة لتأثير مائع الإزاحة.
V4 : الحجم الحقيقي للطبقة التي يجب أن يشملها مائع الإزاحة.
نتيجة عدم تجانس جبهة الإزاحة فإنه يشمل جزء منها وعملياً يجب أن يشمل الطبقة كلها.
η 3 = Vs – Vd / Vs  
Vs : حجم النفط الأولي الموجود في فراغات العينة المدروسة ( النموذج يمثل قدر الإمكان الطبقة وباستخدام نفس مائع الإزاحة ).
Vd : حجم النفط المتبقي نتيجة القوى الشعرية وغيرها في العينة المدروسة.
العوامل التي تؤثر على عامل الإزاحة هي كثيرة:
1-	النسبة العالية بين لزوجة النفط والماء(wµo/µ) وبالتالي سوف تكون حركية الماء أكبر من حركية النفط مؤدية إلى بقاء النفط في الطبقة.
2-	وجود الغضار في الطبقة ( الغضار عندما يصبح على تماس مع الماء ينتفخ ويؤدي إلى حجز كمية من النفط ).
3-	طرق الاستثمار المدعم يتوخى منها الحصول على النفط الثقيل وبالتالي الطبقات الحاوية على الاسفلتينات والنفوط الثقيلة تؤثر على هذا العامل.
بالنسبة لقيم η1 ، η2 تؤثر عليها:
1-	التعقيدات البنيوية في المكمن.
2-	درجة عدم تجانس الصخور للطبقة المنتجة.
3-	توزع الآبار والمسافة فيما بينها.
4-	نظام عمل المكمن (تحت أي طاقة يعمل).
هناك أمر آخر هو أهم من هذه الأمور وهو أنه إذا كان لدينا طبقة متجانسة وطبقة غير متجانسة وطبقنا فرق ضغط كبير بين قاع البئر والطبقة فإن: 
طبقة متجانسة : 30% مردودها k1
طبقة غير متجانسة : 20% مردودها k2 
معدل الإنتاج في الطبقات المتجانسة لا يؤثر على معامل المردود.
إن معدل الإنتاج أو سرعة الإرتشاح تؤثر على قيمة η1 ، η2 حيث أن سرعة الإرتشاح تزداد ضمن الطبقة نتيجة ازدياد تدرج انخفاض الضغط وبالتالي يزداد عامل السيطرة بسبب دخول الطبقات الرقيقة وقليلة النفوذية في الإنتاج مع العلم أن هذا لا يتحقق عند فرق ضغط قليل.
من هنا يمكن القول أنه في الطبقات المتجانسة ذات النفوذية العالية فإن معامل المردود لا يتأثر بمعدل الإنتاج من أجل ربط هذه الأمور مع بعضها البعض نفرض أنه لدينا عملية إزاحة في طبقة متعددة النطاقات :
النطاق الأول: يوجد انقطاع وعدم تجانس وبالتالي لا يمكن أجراء عملية الحقن
النطاقات التالية:مختلفة المواصفات وبالتالي الماء سوف يتقدم لمسافات مختلفة ضمنها وخلال أزمان محددة وبضغط حقن واحد.
في فترة معينة من عملية الإنتاج وباستخدام مائع الإزاحة نفترض أنه اخترق النطاقات بمسافات مختلفة
ونفترض أن الاحتياطي الأولي في المناطق المماهة هي : Go2 , Go3 , Go4
الاحتياطي الكلي في النطاقات التي وصل إليها تأثير مائع الإزاحة هو:
Go = Go2 + Go3 + Go4 
عند مرحلة معينة عند الإنتاج يكون معامل المردود :
η = Qo / G = ( Qo / Go ).(Go /Go1 ).( Go1 / G ) 
Qo : كمية النفط المأخوذ عند فترة محددة .
Go : الاحتياطي الأولي في المناطق المماهة ( التي شملتها عملية الإزاحة) .
Go1 : الاحتياطي المتوقع في المناطق التي كان يجب أن يشملها مائع الإزاحة .
G : الاحتياطي الجيولوجي الأولي في المكمن كله . 
من أجل رفع قيمة هذه المعاملات الثلاثة التي تدخل في عامل في المردود يجب التغلب على الأسباب التي أدت إلى انخفاضها ومن أهم المشاكل التي تصادف عند عملية حقن المياه:
1-	الفرق الكبير بين لزوجة الماء ولزوجة النفط(wµo/µ) والخواص غير النيتونية للنفط من أجل تخفيض النسبة wµo/µ :
	نستخدم مياه ساخنة أو بخار.
	نعالج المياه بإضافة البوليميرات ( نزيد لزوجة الماء) .
	استخدام الحرق داخل الطبقة ( طبقة حرارية ) .
2-	عدم تحقيق إزاحة كاملة للنفط الموجود داخل الطبقة حتى عند النفوذيات الكبيرة بسبب خاصية عدم الامتزاج بين النفط والماء، ويتم التغلب على هذا الموضوع:
	استخدام مواد مساعدة تحقق امتزاج النفط مع الماء .
	استخدام تأثير الحرارة العالية على الطبقة .
3-	عدم شمولية الإزاحة لكافة نطاقات الطبقة أمام ضغط حقن واحد ويتم التغلب على هذه المشكلة بمعالجة قاع البئر ( إصلاح الآبار ) .
و لمعرفة حركة المياه ضمن النطاقات نجري قياسات جيوفيزيائية .
الغاية من الطرق الحرارية هي حمل الطاقة الحرارية إلى الطبقة ،رفع درجة الحرارة ، تقليل نسبة (wµo/µ) ، حيث تؤثر الحرارة على القوى الشعرية و خاصية التبلل ، كما تؤثر على الصخور التي تكون على تماس مع المواد الهيدروكربونية .
الطرق الحرارية لها صنفان :
1-	الصنف الأول : يتم فيها حمل الطاقة الحرارية من السطح إما بالماء الساخن أو بخار الماء الساخن (و هذا الصنف لا يتم تطبيقه في الطبقات العميقة لأنه يحدث فقدان للحرارة ضمن المواسير و الطبقات المحيطة أعلى الطبقة المقصودة ) ، فالحرارة العالية تبخر الأجزاء الخفيفة من النفط و التي تتقدم باتجاه المناطق النفوذة و تذوب في النفط الثقيل و تقلل لزوجته .
2-	الصنف الثاني : الحرق في الموضع حيث يتم حرق أوكسجين في الطبقة الحاوية مواد هيدروكربونية و بالتالي تحترق هذه المواد ضمن الطبقة و تحدث جميع أنواع الإزاحة في الطبقة ، حيث أنه بنتيجة الحرق تتبخر المياه و تتقدم للأمام و تتكسر و تشكل جبهة إزاحة ، و لكل صنف شروطه الخاصة .
تأثير الحرارة على خواص الموائع الطبقية :
1-	من المعروف أن لزوجة النفط تتناقص بارتفاع درجة الحرارة و كلما كانت اللزوجة عالية كلما كان التأثر بالحرارة أكبر .
يزداد معدل انخفاض اللزوجة كلما ازدادت لزوجة النفط 
نفط 1 : cp 1000 (40 C0 →50 C0 ) تصبح لزوجته 200 cp .
نفط2 : cp 100 (40 C0 →50 C0 ) تصبح لزوجته 70 cp .
لزوجة الماء عند الدرجة 20 Co هي 1 cp و إذا رفعنا الحرارة إلى 50 C0 تصبح (0.6 ، 0.7) .
بمقارنة بسطية بين الحالات السابقة ندرك بأن :زيادة قليلة في درجة الحرارة للمكن تؤدي إلى تقليل مهم في تباين اللزوجة ما بين النفط و الماء ما يحسن جريان النفط ، حيث أن حرق الطبقة ينتج عنها غازات أهمها CO2 الذي ينحل في النفط و يقلل لزوجته و ذلك بافتراض أن الضغط الطبقي كافي لكي ينحل الغاز في النفط .
و توضح العلاقة التالية علاقة اللزوجة بالحرارة : µ = A . e B/T 
2-	تأثير الحرارة على النفوذية النسبية (للسائل):
K = K eff / K 
K : النفوذية المطلقة للصخر .
K eff : النفوذية الفعالة للسائل .

3-	الصخور الغير خاملة قد تمتز بعض المواد الهيدروكربونية التي قيمة معينة لخاصية التبلل مع الماء بالإضافة إلى قوى التوتر السطحي و الشد الشعري بين النفط و الماء (هذه الخواص تتناقص بازدياد درجة الحرارة بالنسبة للنفط ) و بالتالي فإنه عندما يقل التوتر السطحي و يقل التبلل فإن هذا يؤدي إلى سهولة جريان النفط .
4-	خاصية التبخر و التكثف (التقطير الجزئي ) :
في حال احتواء النفط على مواد متطايرة فإنها تتبخر أو تتطاير بتأثير درجة الحرارة أمام جبهة الإزاحة لتذوب في النفط مزيدة في حجمه و مخفضة في لزوجته مما يسهل حركيته باتجاه قيعان الآبار الإنتاجية.


----------



## رشيد الخولي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*استخدام بعض الطرق في الاستخلاص المعزز لإنتاج النفط الثقيل
*
كما هو معروف أن وتيرة الطلب للنفط ازدادت عالمياً و بالتالي لا بد من إيجاد طرق جديد تعزز من استخراج النفط من الطبقات مهما كان نوع النفط و خصوصاً النفط الثقيل لذلك تم تطوير العديد من الطرق منها :
1- حقن البخار :
في حال كان النفط الموجود في المكمن لزج جداً ، فإننا نستطيع بتسخينه بالبخارأن نقلل درجة لزوجته وتحسين خصائص التدفقية.
ويتطلب استخدام طريقة الحقن بالبخار كميات كبيرة من الماء الذي يجب تحويله إلى بخار. 
وتتمثل صعوبة إنتاج البخار في أنها تتطلب كميات هائلة من الطاقة، وتتطلب عملية الحقن عدداً كبيراً من آبار الحقن وآبار الانتاج.
أضف إلى ذلك، أن الماء المستخدم في حقن البخار يجب أن يكون عذباً ونقياً تماماً قبل دخوله إلى السخانات لتحويلة إلى بخار. ونتيجة لذلك سيتوجب إنشاء محطة معالجة للماء لإزالة الأملاح والمعادن والشوائب الأخرى قبل تحويل الماء إلى بخار. 
وبعد فترة من دورة حقن البخار وانتاج الماء والنفط، يأتي دور تطبيق اسلوب تقني يطلق عليه اسم (huff and puff) حيث يكون المكمن حار بشكل كاف لتحويل بعض الآبار لتكون آبار حقن فقط وأخرى لتكون آبار انتاج آبار فقط. تكون العملية عندها قد دخلت في مرحلة التسيير بالبخار .
ويتم مد كل واحد من مئات الابار هذه على شبكة بحيث يقع كل بئر على بعد 142 متراً بالضبط عن البئر التالي، ويتم تشغيل الآبار على شكل مجموعات تتألف كل واحدة منها على 9 آبار.
وعندما يتضائل الانتاج، فإن البئر الواقع في وسط مجموعة الآبار التسع سيستخدم كبئر حقن بينما تستخدم الآبار الأخرى كآبار إنتاج.
ويأمل الباحثون باستخدام الحقن بالبخار أن يتم جعل النفط الثقيل رقيق القوام كالماء لكي يتسرب بسهولة في التصدعات، ليكون بمقدورنا آنئذ إنتاج النفط بحفر آبار إنتاج.
و يتم في هذه الطريقة حفر بئرين متجانبين يخترقان الطبقة في الأسفل بشكل أفقي و يتم حقن بخار الماء الساخن في البئر التي تخترق السطح العلوي للطبقة و بالتالي فإن النفط ستقل لزوجته و بفعل قوى الجاذبية سيتحرك النفط إلى البئر التي تقع أسفل منه و بالتالي إنتاج النفط .






2- الغمر بالبوليمير:

لعل واحدة من الطرق الجديدة في زيادة انتاج البئر هي طريقة (الغمر بالبوليمر) للرفع من كفاءة الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط، والبوليمر هو عبارة عن خليط من مواد كيماوية مختلفة مما يجعل من جزيئاته طويلة، إن العنصر الأهم في نجاح ستراتيجية الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط يتجسد في المحافظة على كمية جيدة للمعلومات الدقيقة حول الحقل وبذلك سيكون بامكان كل بئر الاحتفاظ بمعدات واجهزة القياس والتسجيل من أجل الاشراف على تدفق النفط في آبار الانتاج. ومن المعروف في صناعة النفط ان الغمر بالماء كأحد اساليب استخراج النفط فان الماء يتدفق متجاوزا النفط لسرعة حركته وقلة لزوجته ولذلك فان اضافة البوليمر الى الماء تزيد من كثافته وتجعل معدل حركته مقاربا للنفط الخام، مما يتيح ان يزيح النفط الذي يتميز بلزوجة عالية.
لكن اسلوب الغمر بالبوليمر يحتاج الى عناية فائقة، اذ ينبغي على مهندسي الانتاج ان يكونوا على مهارة عالية من التدريب على هذا الاسلوب، اذ يقتضي هذا الاسلوب ضمان وصول البوليمر الى اقصى عمق في المكمن بحالة جيدة ليكون فعالا، كما يقتضي معالجة المياه التي يتم مزجها بالبوليمر من اجل ازاحة الشوائب العالقة فيها التي يمكن ان تقلل من فعالية البوليمر، يضاف الى ذلك ان هذا النوع من الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط يتطلب قضايا فنية خاصة، اذ ينبغي ان تكون خطوط الانابيب الناقلة والصمامات والمعدات النفطية الاخرى ومنظومات التشغيل مصممة بصورة تسمح لمزيج البوليمر بالتدفق بيسر خلالها، كما يجب ان تكون اجهزة المراقبة تعمل باستمرار.
وقد استخدمت عدة بلدان هذا النوع من اساليب الاستخلاص النفطي منذ سنوات مضت ويوجد الان في الصين اضخم حقل نفطي يستخدم هذا الاسلوب وهو حقل (داجنج) يتكون من اكثر من (2000) بئر يتم حقنها بالبوليمر.
ويصلح هذا الاسلوب للآبار العمودية التي تناسب الغمر بالبوليمر حيث ان معظم الابار من هذا النوع من الحفر، ان الاساليب التقليدية للانتاج لم تعد اقتصادية نظرا لارتفاع تكاليفها وبمعدات قديمة بينما تتضرر بطانات الابار من الاجهاد الذي يصيبها نتيجة الالحاح في الاستخلاص .

3- حقن الغاز الامتزاجي:

كما أن هناك طريقة جديدة تلعب دوراً هاماً في الاستخلاص المعزز، و هي حقن الغاز الامتزاجي، و لكي يتسنى لهذا الغاز أن يؤدي عمله بالشكل السليم، يتوجب أن يكون وزنه الجزيئي سليماً وتركيبه الكيميائي محدداً بدقة، كما يجب أن يكون ممزوجاً بكبريتيد الهيدروجين أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون، وذلك لكي يتلاءم مع نوع النفط الذي نحاول إنتاجه من كل مكمن بعينه.
كما يجب حقن الغاز في المكمن عبر بئر، وفي المكان المناسب وبكل دقة، وفي درجة الحرارة المناسبة والضغط المحدد .
فإذا تم تنفيذ كل ذلك بالشكل السليم، وتم مزج الغاز بشكل صحيح، فإن الغاز الامتزاجي سيمتلك نفس خصائص التدفق الخاصة بالنفط الموجود في المكمن.
وعندما يتم حقن الغاز فإنه سيقوم بدفع النفط أمامه بكل فعالية نحو آبار الانتاج، وبذلك تتحقق زيادة الانتاج. 

الخلاصة:
و بالتالي ندرك أهمية تطبيق هذه العمليات لإنتاج النفط الثقيل بشكل خاص و إزاحة النفط بشكل عام حيث استطعنا إنتاج النفط الذي كان يعتبر غير قابل للإنتاج أو غير اقتصادي و لكننا بواسطة الطرق المذكورة آنفاً جعلنا من إنتاج هذا النفط ذو قيمة اقتصادية مؤثرة خصوصاً على المدى البعيد عندما تنضب طاقة المكمن ( الضغط الذي يدفع النفط) ، أو عند استكشاف مكامن كبيرة تحوي على نفط ثقيل حيث أن هذا النفط سيكون ذو أهمية كبيرة خصوصاً عند استهلاك النفط الخفيف المتواجد في المكامن و بالتالي و بسبب تزايد الطلب على النفط عالمياً فإن هذا النفط لا يمكن تركه دون إنتاج و عندها تظهر آثار هذه الطرق على دعم الاقتصاد .


----------



## eng-hym (10 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## رشيد الخولي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلا بك و أرجوا أن تتحفونا بما عندكم


----------



## محمد أبو خليل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك الكريم


----------



## ممدوح الملاى (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## رشيد الخولي (13 يناير 2009)

*المعالجة الكيميائية*

وتعتمد على حقن إضافات للانحلال في المياه في معظم الأحيان لتحسين مردود طريقة حقن المياه أثناء إنتاج النفط ومن هذه الطرق: 
1- حقن محاليل البوليميرات polymer flooding: 
تكمن تقنية حقن البوليمير في إضافة مكثف Thickeng agent إلى المياه المحقونة لزيادة لزوجتها، كما أن البولميرات المنحلة في المياه ذات كتلة ذرية عالية جداً ويجري اختبارها لملاءمتها في زيادة لزوجة المياه بشكل عال وحتى في محاليل ممددة جداً. وتعتبر هذه الخاصية الأساس في طريقة محاليل البوليمير التي تسمح بنتيجة إنقاص حركية المياه بالنسبة إلى النفط إلى تحسين فعالية إزاحة النفط بشكل ملحوظ مقارنة مع الحقن العادي للمياه، ولا تعتبر المكامن الكربوناتية ملائمة بشكل واسع لاستخدام هذه الطريقة نتيجة ادمصاصها الكبير للبوليمير كما وأن تقبل آبار الحقن للبوليمير يقل في حالة السوائل البوليميرية اللزجة. 
- أنواع البوليميرات المستخدمة في رفع المردود النفطي: 
بولي أكرليك أميد (poly Accry Lamides): 
يتم الحصول عليه بأشكال مختلفة ويتراوح وزنه النوعي من عدة مئات الآلاف إلى عدة ملايين ويجري إنتاجها على أساس ناشف أو مستحلب أو بحالة هلامية، تتراوح كلفة المنتج ما بين 5-3 دولار /كغ ويتم استخلاصه بتركيز من 1000 – 50 جزء من المليون. 
إن هذا النوع يقلل حركية السائل المحقون عن طريق إنقاص نفوذية صخور المكمن ويعود ذلك مباشرة إلى الوزن الجزيئي للبوليمر. ويوجد هناك انواع أخرى أقل استخداما" مثل :بولي سكاريد poly Saccharides 
2- حقن المحاليل القلوية (الصودا) Caustic Flooding: 
تعمل المحاليل القلوية مثل (كربونات الصوديوم) على إزاحة النفط في مستوى المسام عن طريق زيادة شراهة الصخور إلى المياه وإنقاص قوى الشد الداخلية بين النفط والمحلول المائي وبالنتيجة زيادة عامل المردود على مستوى المسام. 
3- حقن المنشطات السطحية Sur Factant: 
المبدأ العام: حقن متلاحق لسدادة حاوية على المنشط السطحي ومن ثم سدادة لمحلول البوليمير وأخيراً الماء العادي وهناك طريقتان لاستخدام خافض التوتر السطحي بتركيز كبير وصغير. وإن السدادة الحاوية على المنشط السطحي يمكن أن تكون مركبة من محلول مائي لهذا المنشط أو من مستحلب ميكروي أي مستحلب دقيق وثابت يعتبر سائلاً شفافاً بالعين المجردة. 
4- حقن المحاليل الغروية: 
تتمتع هذه المحاليل بخاصية التوتر السطحي المنخفضة عند التقائها مع السوائل الطبقية. ومن أهم المواد الداخلة في تركيبها: الفحوم الهيدروكربونية-مواد مؤثرة على قوى التوتر السطحي (السلفانات النفطية) والمياه-والكحول أحياناً أملاح غير عضوية. 
إن هذه الطريقة حتى يومنا غير اقتصادية بسبب التكلفة العالية في صناعة وتحضير مثل هذه المحاليل. 

–كيفية اختيار الطريقة المناسبة: 
- قبل البدء بالتفكير بأي طريقة من طرق الاستثمار المدعم يجب علينا أن نحدد الهدف المطلوب أو الغاية المرجوة من عملية الاستثمار .

لذا يجب علينا منذ دخول كلمة الاستثمار التفكير بالنواحي التالية :
1- أهمية العملية من الناحية الاستراتيجية 
2- أهمية العملية من الناحية الاقتصادية ومدى اقتصاديتها 
3- وجود الظروف الطبيعية المساعدة أو المعرقلة لسير العملية .
حيث أن الاستثمار المدعم يخضع لعدة قضايا لا تتعلق بالشروط أو الظروف الطبقية و التكنولوجية . إنما هناك قضايا أخرى قد تجعل طريقة مفضلة على أخرى ومحبذا عند القرار .
لقد ذكرت هذه المقدمة لتوضيح الفكرة للتمييز ما بين عملية إنتاج النفط واستثمار النفط , وقبل البدء بأي عملية استثمار مدعم ومن أجل اختيار الطريقة الأفضل يجب معرفة ما يلي :
1- درجة إشباع الطبقات بالنفط والغاز والماء .
2- درجة استنزاف الطبقات واماهتها .
3- خصائص النفط ( اللزوجة- نسبة الكبريت- البارافين- الإسفلت- الأملاح).
4- خصائص المياه المرافقة (اللزوجة- الكثافة- الملوحة- نسبة الكلور- نسبة ca++- نسبةmg++ وكافة الشوارد الأخرى مثل, Br+ ...).
5-عمق الخزان .
6- خصائص الخزان (الليتيلوجيا رملي,كلسي ... -نسبة الغضار- السماكة- التجانس, ...).
7-الخصائص البتروفيزيائية للخزان (مسامية-نفوذية-التوزع الحبيبي- الكثافة,..)
8-نظام دفع المكمن ونظام عمله السابق والحالي... .
9- توزع شبكة الآبار المحفورة والوضع الفني لها .
10-عدد الآبار العاملة والمتوقفة والجافة والمراقبة وأبار الحفظ ودراسة مفصلة عنها .
11- أسعار النفط
12- توفر الوسائل الفنية و المادية ونوعها ومواصفاتها وثمنها .
13- الحاجة إلى زيادة الإنتاج .
وعلى أساس الدراسات المخبرية والتجارب الحقلية والتجارب العملية لزيادة المردود التي تتم يمكن التوصل إلى جملة المعطيات و التصورات حول المقاييس التي تميز خصائص النفط والطبقات التي يمكن أخذها بعين الاعتبار عند إنجاز الدراسة . وبالتالي اختيار طريقة الاستثمار المدعم الأكثر ملائمة لخصائص المرحلة والتي تلبي الحاجة إلىTBBBG زيادة الإنتاج ضمن شروط عمل جيدة . 
بعد اختيار الطريقة المناسبة نبدأ بدراسة الوسائل و الطرق للوصول للهدف :
a- مرحلة إعداد الطريقة التكنولوجية (كيفية تطبيق الطريقة ) و الوسائل والمعدات اللازمة 
b- مرحلة تجهيز الطبقة .
c- مرحلة إعداد المعدات و الأجهزة المساعدة و أجهزة المراقبة وإعداد محطات استقبال النفط لاستقبال الزيادة المتوقعة من إنتاج النفط .
و بعد إجراء كافة الحسابات الاقتصادية لكل الوسائل المذكورة واختيار أفضلها من الناحية الاقتصادية والفنية .
وهنا يجب أن نذكر أنه تلافيا" لأية مغامرة يجب إعداد نموذج جيولوجي يوضح لنا الخزان قيد الدراسة ومن ثم إعداد نموذج خزني يتضمن كافة المعطيات التي حصلنا عليها من التجارب . ويمكن توضيح ما سبق بالخطوات التالية :
1"- إعداد النموذج الجيولوجي .
2"- إعداد النموذج الخزني .
3"- تطبيق الطريقة على النموذج .
4"- استنتاج بارامترات العملية (ضغوط – درجات حرارة - تبادل حراري... وكافة الأمور المتعلقة بالطريقة ) .
5"- مراقبة النتائج والمتغير في البارامترات للتوصل إلى أفضل بارامترات تحقق أفضل زيادة في الإنتاج ضمن الشروط الفنية والاقتصادية. 
6"- بعد تطبيق الطريقة على النموذج المعد واستنتاج بارامتراتها المثالية نقوم بنقل ذلك إلى الواقع وتطبيق الطريقة على الواقع .
وهذا ما يسمى بإعداد نموذج مصغر عن الطبقة (الخزان )يعطي صورة مصغرة عنها وإجراء الدراسة عليه ثم نقلها إلى الواقع تلافيا" لأي أخطاء قد تقع . 
ومن خلال ما سبق سنبحث في الفصل الثاني و الثالث أهم الطرق التي أثبتت جدواها الاقتصادية وهي طرق حقن الغازات بأنواعها ( الطبيعي , CO2 , N2 ).

مع أطيب تمنياتي أخوكم رشيد الخولي................
:56::56::56:


----------



## syamand (19 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## salwazni (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا
ممكن اعرف ما الفرق بين المشبع و تحت الاشباع saturated and under saturated


----------



## تولين (11 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## taiff (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين إخوتي الكرام علي الموضوع


----------



## noor alsabah (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات بتمنى يكون عندك معلومات مفصلة أكثر عن المعالجة الكيميائية 
أنا مهندسة كيميائية وبدي أعمل مشروع صناعي لهذه المواد الكيميائية اللي بتخفض لزوجة النفط الثقيل


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المواضيع الرائعه ورجو من الله التوفيق


----------



## مزاحم مهاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع واود ان احصل على موضوع متكامل عن مناطق ضخ المياه لانتاج النفط المدعم


----------



## add22 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*عندي سؤال عن النفط ارض فيه زيت و املاح مدري اذا نفط او غاز مثلا*​


----------

